

How good is $20K seed capital? - anupshinde
http://pastebin.com/fsiyJ00S

======
akbar501
1.) Build a working prototype __before __you raise the $20k. There is no
reason with today 's tools that a working prototype not be created before
investment (with a few exceptions for moon shots).

Also, you do not yet have external pressure. So, cut off your friends, sell
your TV, etc. and spend 100% of your time outside of work building a
prototype.

2.) He is correct that your costs estimates are low. In India, your expenses
will be higher. Unless you're in some remote area with exceptionally low cost
of living, the expenses you'll experience in a big city are high.

3.) Don't start with the assumption that you'll be solo. It's just not
realistic. No one can run a sizable company on their own. Find a partner, or
at least up your cost estimates to include employees.

4.) Marketing: No product markets itself. Marketing and sales take tremendous
efforts and should receive the bulk of your spend.

Hope this helps.

------
morsee
it's hard to tell if we don't know how you gonna spend the money. $20k can be
good for a company, but not enough for another. make a detailed plan about
your expected expenses and another one for how and when you gonna get money.
then try to raise double that amount.

